

Bitcoin gets regulated in the US - songzme
http://gizmodo.com/5991951/bitcoin-and-other-virtual-currencies-finally-get-some-regulation

======
paulhauggis
Hopefully this will prevent anyone with a little bit of PHP knowledge from
starting an insecure Bitcoin exchange.

